# Curly tail



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know when this happened (maybe it's always been and I haven't noticed). My 10 month old's tail curls when he is excited (in the backyard). When he sees another person or dog walking by, he charges towards the fence with his tail curled (almost like a scorpion). 

I didn't get to snap a picture of his tail while he was excited, but I snapped some pictures of his tail during our walk tonight. During walks, his tail isn't as curled. (yes, I know that leash is big, it's my gf's dobermans leash!)

I have AKC papers on him and I don't think he's a mix. Is this normal?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Yup, normal... Its considered a fault, but its not uncommon in GSDs.

My last male had a tail that curled when excited.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is from the AKC Standard:

"
_Tail_ bushy, with the last vertebra extended at least to the hock joint. It is set smoothly into the croup and low rather than high. At rest, the tail hangs in a slight curve like a saber. A slight hook- sometimes carried to one side-is faulty only to the extent that it mars general appearance. When the dog is excited or in motion, the curve is accentuated and the tail raised, but it should never be curled forward beyond a vertical line. Tails too short, or with clumpy ends due to ankylosis, are _serious faults_. A dog with a docked tail must be _disqualified."_


German Shepherd Dog | American Kennel Club


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is the pic I meant to post. When he gets excited it curls even more. Glad to hear it is somewhat normal.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like a gay tail. Happy puppy equals a curlier tail, Kil's doesn't curl that much but I've seen it get a slight hook to it when he gets super excited.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

my pup's does that when he's super excited too. lol. he has a LONG tail, it touches the ground-i think it's funny lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx and Kacie both have a curled tail. Kacie may be more so because of her long coat, she carries it so it doesn't drag?
Onyx has a questionmark type curl. She will carry her tail(gay) over her back when she gets excited. Karlo will do the same, but his isn't overly curled.
Here are a few pics, not the best shots, but you can see how they naturally carry their tail:
Karlo>
























All three>








at rest>








Kacie>


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If the dog carries the tail curled like that when moving around normally, it's a fault. However most GSDs (at least mine and the ones I know) will hold their tail up when excited, especially in situations like someone coming to the door, doing obedience or protection work in a high state of drive, etc. In those instances I do not see anything wrong with the tail, it is more the body language of the dog in those situations and not their normal tail carriage.

Your dog looks purebred GSD in those pics.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Harley's tail is just like that. Hangs low except when he's excited, especially over another dog and then it curls up like a scorpion just like you mentioned.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pan normal









Pan happy/excited (obedience, yay!)


----------



## mrudderman24 (Sep 5, 2011)

Appreciate the responses! Wow Onyx, his tail looks just like the tail in your 2nd picture. When he is excited, it's just like that. All other times, it's like your other pictures


----------



## tracyaesaert (Aug 23, 2011)

wow, nice pics. Mine her tail is constantly curled, but she does not put her behind (butt area) not so low when she stands still... That also a fault or also a tiny bit normal??


----------



## missykel3 (Jul 29, 2011)

My Koda bear has the same (of many) fault. He is a rescue, and does not meet the breed standard visually, but he makes up for it in personality! He is my super star pup. 7 years old, and still teaching my new working line pup a thing or two!


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

*Jaeger's tail is SO curly!!*

Jaeger is 7 months old now and it looks like he is going to have one soft ear and a VERY curly tail. He looks entirely GSD other than that, and I know both his parents and they are GSDs and have normal tails and ears, but you would swear from that tail he has a smidge of Norwegian Elkhound in him. 

I don't mind . . .I never had the slightest intention of breeding him or showing him and I think his tail is adorable and his unpredictable ear is funny. 

I blame my Dad. He's been gone for many, many years, but my Dad liked dogs with curly tails. I think his spirit visited and "fixed" Jaeger's tail.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

my bfs male German Shepherds tail curls up even when relaxed..I'll try and see if I can find a pic..never seena tail that curls as much as his..and neither has my bf who has grown up his whole life with gsds.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

i would say its perfectly normal... her is a picture of my GSD Diesel (RIP) and her sister Vagas and another GSD all have the curled up end of the tail waiting for Vegas owner to throw the ball


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my bf's gsd Zeus..it curls even more than in these pics but these are the best i could find for now..I'll upload a new one of him and show it off lol it curls like crazy


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My dog Cheyenne's tail curls like this. I know it is a fault, but don't care! I love it!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

My Leo has a gay tail. If she's real excited, it's over her back almost like a Malamute's tail.


----------

